# Men's vs Women's bindings--Broke my Flows



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

By the way, I'd like to stay away from Roxy, K2 and Burton.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

AliCatt said:


> By the way, I'd like to stay away from Roxy, K2 and Burton.


I've been super happy with my GNU Fastec Street bindings - similar to Flows but IMO more secure.

GNU has some men's Park bindings that may work for you - see here GNU Snowboards Bindings

And sure why not get men's bindings? Doesn't really make a difference but mens may be tougher.

Good luck!

nigel


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gnu's are shit. Flows aren't. I trash gear as I don't even pay wholesale for it and my Quattro's are fine. What actually broke on your Flows? Or was it just that they were popping open? If they were just popping, they probably weren't set up right or something is wrong with the lever, talk to Flow, they'll help.

If you just hate them now, you're best bet is gonna be Ride DVa's or Union Trilogy's. The Unions aren't the most responsive are greatest comfort, but Unions last.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

One thing to consider, mens bindings are only a good idea for women with bigger feet. Mens bindings will more often than not be a little too wide and long for women. Also, the highbacks on womens bindings are lower because women have lower calves than men.

So if you want mens bindings, it's highly recommended that you take your boots to the shop and try on the bindings first.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Gnu's are shit. Flows aren't. I trash gear as I don't even pay wholesale for it and my Quattro's are fine. What actually broke on your Flows? Or was it just that they were popping open? If they were just popping, they probably weren't set up right or something is wrong with the lever, talk to Flow, they'll help.
> 
> If you just hate them now, you're best bet is gonna be Ride DVa's or Union Trilogy's. The Unions aren't the most responsive are greatest comfort, but Unions last.


LOL I thought you would appear on this thread.

But that's cool - we agree to disagree - all good Bro!


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure which model you have, but no decent binding, Flow or otherwise should just come right off unless its not set up properly or is broken. Take them to a shop or contact Flow ... their warranty department is excellent and they may be able to help you. 

If you ride hard and have a cheap, entry level binding, you might consider upgrading in quality (with quality -and cost- generally comes better durability) rather than changing sex. Good luck.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Durable bindings:
Rome Madison
Union Trilogy


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been riding the shit out this years Burton Lexas, and they are holding up well. They are much improved from previous years. I own Escapades from a year or two ago, and they are shit. The toe cap slips off. The Lexas have been incredible. No slippage. And I have had such a terrible time with Burton bindings that to suggest them, they'd have to do everything short of fucking me AND buying me dinner.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

StarCommand said:


> I have been riding the shit out this years Burton Lexas, and they are holding up well. They are much improved from previous years. I own Escapades from a year or two ago, and they are shit. The toe cap slips off. The Lexas have been incredible. No slippage. And I have had such a terrible time with Burton bindings that to suggest them, they'd have to do everything short of fucking me AND buying me dinner.


LOL!!!!! You've got a way with words!!!:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

v-verb said:


> And sure why not get men's bindings? Doesn't really make a difference but mens may be tougher.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> nigel


Just caught this part of your post. You are very wrong here. There are a lot of differences between male and female bindings.

Mens bindings have a higher highback. Mens bindings also run wider. Mens bindings are stiffer than their female counterparts.

Both mens and womens bindings can be horrible crap or durable super duper goober bindings.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> Just caught this part of your post. You are very wrong here. There are a lot of differences between male and female bindings.
> 
> Mens bindings have a higher highback. Mens bindings also run wider. Mens bindings are stiffer than their female counterparts.
> 
> Both mens and womens bindings can be horrible crap or durable super duper goober bindings.


Cool makes sense. But say if certain women have the same boot size and weight couldn't men's bindings work as well?

So if I'm 5'10" and 170lbs and mens size 10 boots, couldn't a woman with similar stats wear men's boots?


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

v-verb said:


> Cool makes sense. But say if certain women have the same boot size and weight couldn't men's bindings work as well?
> 
> So if I'm 5'10" and 170lbs and mens size 10 boots, couldn't a woman with similar stats wear men's boots?


I suppose. That would be a woman with size 12 feet. And she's probably playing basketball, not snowboarding.

Or paddling the Amazon in her sneakers.

I bought men's medium bindings and they were too wide (size 8.5 boot). I would need smalls, and those are really hard to find because there aren't a lot of dudes who are rocking a size 5-6 foot.

Regardless, women's calves are shaped differently. Doesn't matter if she's built like you.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

v-verb said:


> Cool makes sense. But say if certain women have the same boot size and weight couldn't men's bindings work as well?
> 
> So if I'm 5'10" and 170lbs and mens size 10 boots, couldn't a woman with similar stats wear men's boots?


I'm 5'6" and 140 lbs. I'm using mens size 10 boots but a) they're too big for me and b) my bindings broke one of them in the same fall that they got broken, so I'll probably getting new ones anyway.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone--I'll look into them, and I want something really good that will last me forever, I'll put like all my money down for this. 

And yeah, these bindings are trashed. I never really liked them to begin with so I'm probably not going to go with Flow unless it's got amazing reviews. As for gender differences, I haven't really decided yet...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck with the search, but FWIW and I expect Nivek to slam this answer, I rode 2 days at Mt Tremblant in Quebec. Probably 9 times higher than my usual hill, and the GNU Street Fastecs were excellent! No probs at all, lots of control - easy on and off. 

I was very impressed with the bindings - wish I had had them when I started riding. 

Cheers

nigel


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

AliCatt said:


> I'm 5'6" and 140 lbs. I'm using mens size 10 boots but a) they're too big for me and b) my bindings broke one of them in the same fall that they got broken, so I'll probably getting new ones anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone--I'll look into them, and I want something really good that will last me forever, I'll put like all my money down for this.
> 
> And yeah, these bindings are trashed. I never really liked them to begin with so I'm probably not going to go with Flow unless it's got amazing reviews. As for gender differences, I haven't really decided yet...


Hi Ali,

First off, I am not sure where you bought these, but let me say that I will take care of your Flow warranty for you, just email and send them back to us. We will replace them. 

2nd, something is very wrong with the fit or setup here. We should get to the bottom of what that might be before we get you a replacement. Could you post a picture of the problem and possibly describe this a bit more.

Thanks.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> First off, I am not sure where you bought these, but let me say that I will take care of your Flow warranty for you, just email and send them back to us. We will replace them.
> 
> ...


Very classy Wiredsport! 

Can't ask for anything more that that - Kudos!


----------

